# US Stocks-Outlook ( Recent weeks )



## MARKETWAVES (10 October 2005)

*Here  is  a thread  that  is  being  set  up  as  an  atempt  to  discuss US STOCKS * 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*INTEL ....*   Ticker ( INTC )

......................................................................................................

 LET'S  see    .....What  do  we  have  here ....

 This  is  one  that  kinda  makes  the  STOCK  World  go- round  ...


Have  had  this  one  on the  radar  since  mid August 05  

What a  stench  this  could  cause  world  wide , if only the  tech  sector was  to   understand  these  implications  ....  a   double  top  has  formaed  in  the  longer  term  charts ...    Oh  No !  ... Not  just  any  old  Double  Top  we  also  have  a  retracement  of  618 % for  those   who  watch  and  understand  Fibonacci  Retracements  ....

 Well  ,  I   leave the  Daily  charts  posted below for you to go figure ? :dance: ..............

  Please  don't  go  out  and *buy*  or  *sell *  this  stock  because  you  saw  this  post ......
 Utilize  your  own  trading  strategy ,,,,   I am  just trying  to post  what  I  see  going  on....  That's  it  ...  I  am  not  advising  anything ....  These are  not  recomendations ....   :brille:


 * ALWAYS REMEMBER ….      *  


*What makes a market place is all of our diffrences of opinions .
------- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -*
It is far more difficult to *Exit a trade * than to *Enter a trade *  .... I am sure that you have heard that said before ,,,

THIS IS WHY ,

*When making trade it just as important to have an idea where you want to exit as it is to place a stop to protect yourself from a move against you  .* 
( THIS IS A PEARL OF WISDOM ) 


*THERE IS NO HOLY GRAIL ///// I KNOW THAT YOU KNOW THIS ....*


THATS WHY I TRADE ELLIOTT WAVES  , because its giving you a probability of where to look for a turn in a given market .....
The smaller the risk in relation to the price objective , the better chance of success in long haul .... (This is  called Risk to Reward )

NOT  MONEY MANAGEMENT ………

*The Risk * is determined by the diffrence between,,,the entry price  and the stop price...  This is the *Risk...*

On the other hand ...

*Money mangeme*nt is based on how much CAPITAL   you have trade with,,,,,, which determins how many shares or contracts ....
you should purchase  to enter the trade .... 

*My hopes are you really understand this principle ////* ...



It’s just the way that is ...

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
*TRADE AT YOUR OWN RISK…* The purpose of these charts is to point out significant highs and lows based on Fibonacci Retracement lines and Elliott Waves which are highly subjective. This information is for educational purposes and should not be considered trading recommendations. All trading decisions are your own sole responsibility …


----------



## MARKETWAVES (10 October 2005)

pg-2


----------

